# one of the Hazards of Florida Fishing



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2017)

https://streams-a.revvel-static.io/2DXH1yLC6t7/mp4-360-500K-3IFyfsOgxVN.mp4?3Hx1x67hROXXUCW6MRdQJe9qtV9cF9eFcMTvG8bRzuYU-QvEEFhs6jjQ4AJuk2deyk_tTmfOC4MdlnJ87o2EwD4v2Mu3bhXOk3SKY1_UtWziUp7opNY6oPa1Ntq5UkI0l3ZD__bsDTzjydZlOxhx8-ZbiKGZ-DpmcvjXydg9uVaZIqERvqOrIyEteZCovQcC

yep - it happens all the time here !!

last year my wife was fishing off of a dock and caught a 10# bowfin (mudfish)
and a dozen tourists were bending over the rail (about 4 feet off the water) to watch
and just as she started to hoist it up, this big gator lunged out from under the
dock and snatched her fish . . . she said the tourists SCREAMED like little school girls.
to us, it is just another day at the pond.




.


----------



## Lost Pole (Jun 26, 2017)

Lost a stringer of sacalait not long ago while in my pirogue.... Drug me 15 yards bf I could cut the chord....sux


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 26, 2017)

Had a cotton mouth snake swallow a fish on my stringer.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2017)

And here I've been telling everyone that fishing was a SAFE sport!


----------



## gnappi (Jul 3, 2017)

Lost Pole said:


> Lost a stringer of sacalait not long ago while in my pirogue.... Drug me 15 yards bf I could cut the chord....sux



You lost a string of what in a what?  TG for Google!

Do you have an idea what ate your what?


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2017)

sacalait = French (Choctaw) for White Crappie.
must be a Canadian or Louisiana thing.



I had to look it up too.




.


----------



## Lost Pole (Jul 4, 2017)

Ha!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

